# L2? L3?



## Lan (Oct 21, 2005)

hi. i was wondering if any of you could tell me if my mantis is L2 or L3?

i received her this size, so i'm not sure how many molts shes had already.

i'm also not sure if _she_ is a she.  thx guys!

http://img467.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mantis12kx.jpg


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 21, 2005)

its a female i think L3


----------



## KennethJ78 (Oct 22, 2005)

female ??? :roll:

I count 7 abdominal shields.... So I would say: it's a male. "L-stadium" .. haven't got a clue. It might be easier if you'd put a specific coin next to it for size comparision.. or a ruler so we can see how many inches it is....


----------



## hortus (Oct 22, 2005)

7?? i could barely see the 6th then again the photos blurry


----------



## Lan (Oct 22, 2005)

i took some better photos. maybe now it will be easier to tell.


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Oct 22, 2005)

Male L4


----------



## Rick (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks like a male L3 or 4 African.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

oh sorry my mistake i see the 7th section.


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 22, 2005)

nice pics :wink:


----------



## Lan (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks everyone! *he* finally molted today sometime this afternoon! i guess that makes him L4. or L5 hehe.


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 23, 2005)

what type is he?

someone mentioned an african is that right?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

> what type is he?someone mentioned an african is that right?


he looks like an african 100% anyway


----------



## Lan (Oct 23, 2005)

i think he's a sphodromantis lineola.


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

> i think he's a sphodromantis lineola.


How can you tell? All sphodromantis look similar especially at a young age.


----------



## Ian (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah...I could never tell the difference. Graham did tell me a few differences I think, but cant remember.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Lan (Oct 23, 2005)

oh..  that's what i thought. when can you start being able to distinguish between the different african mantis species? or what are differences?


----------



## Samzo (Oct 23, 2005)

i think its size and shade of colour, id dont know dont really go for sphodromantis


----------



## Ian (Oct 23, 2005)

I think its a lot easier as adult.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

